# [July 2010] what is the  best time share to buy



## STEVENCHADG (Jul 10, 2010)

since everyone is an expert what should a paerson buy the companey name , the price  and what conditions should u accept and refuse?


----------



## e.bram (Jul 11, 2010)

Summer (wks 25-34) oceanfront resort (fixed week)where you like to vacation


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2010)

There is no one timeshare that is right for everyone, but here are my recommendations - http://tug2.net/advice/Timeshare_Buying_Tips.htm

Also-
#1 - Don't buy as an investment.
#2 - Don't finance it. 
#3 - Do your research for at least 6 mos. first.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 11, 2010)

*Please help us to help you*



STEVENCHADG said:


> since everyone is an expert what should a paerson buy the companey name , the price  and what conditions should u accept and refuse?



Steven - Where do you want to go on vacation?

How many people do you want to take with you?

Do you like to change where you go each trip? Or are you happy going to the same place each year?

Do you want to make one trip per year or more? Do you want to vacation a week at a time or would you prefer more weekend trips?

The answers to these questions determine what is best for you.

I will use myself as an example. When my son was young, the only place I knew that I could take him and we would both have fun was Disney World. So I bought Disney Vacation Club. 

Now, my son is an adult. I want to be able to go to Hawaii, Mexico and Europe. (What makes the most sense for me now is different from what made the most sense for me 15 years ago. ) I have found that no timeshare works for getting me to Mexico. It is cheaper and better for me to use a travel consolidator like Apple Vacations or Funjet to get to Mexico, so Mexico is not on my list of considerations. That leaves me with Hawaii and Europe. 

In looking at European timeshares, I find that only Marriott has timeshares has resorts in places that I want to stay - Paris and the coast of Spain, but they don't have them in Florence or Milan. So Marriott is a possibility. Also Marriott has nice resorts in Hawaii, especially on Kauai, the island I love the best. So for me, Marriott might be the best.

You live in Alabama. The Smokey Mountains are near to you as are Gulfport, New Orleans, Florida and Myrtle Beach. Have you been to any of these places? Do any of them appeal to you? Do you have young children? How many do you have? Are you married? The reason that I ask about children first is because of their school schedule. If you have to plan your vacations around your children's school vacations, you might want a FIXED WEEK at a place you really love and will want to go to most of the time. If you do not have children or your children are grown, you might want to buy into a points system which gives you greater flexibility. Wyndham is a great point system for people that are closer to the east coast like you are. And Wyndham points can be purchased very inexpensively on ebay.

There is not a right answer as to what is the best timeshare just as there is not one answer as to what is the best car. With a car purchase it depends on what you will be carrying in the car, how many passengers, what luxury level, what type of fuel is available, what your budget is - similar questions for a timeshare.

If you can give us more information about what you would like to accomplish, we could help you better.

elaine


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 11, 2010)

When I joined a few weeks ago I asked the same questions.  The advice and guidance is wonderful.  I have appreciated all the comments and help.  This post caught me too as I had the same feelings.  You can not beat the experiences and advice here on the posts.  

Thank you everyone for all your help and guidance to the Newbies.  I am looking forward to many years of timesharing...


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 11, 2010)

Lesson #1 timeshare is not an investment.

Lesson #2 purchased at a resort that you would truely could returned to year after year for a wonderful vacation with family and friends.

Lesson #3 should be Lesson # 1....please read TUG Advice in the upper right hand corner and please join TUG

Welcome to TUG  !!!!!


----------



## STEVENCHADG (Jul 13, 2010)

*thank u*

[comment deleted.]  i belong to intervel internationl gold  they got tons of places to stay at so i can use my time share weeks for exchange for them and yes i have small kids 3 girls  and  they like to go  places so i choose what i thought was best  and  now have to live with me choices  and look forward  in staying places i never dream of  thank u agein


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2010)

> ok i went to the smokies and tour the *westgate* smoky mt. at gatlinburg and purchsed a *value season* /float week timeshare plan its for 2 mounths the 2 mounths are jan. and march.





> i thought it would last 1 hr but after 2 hrs i said hey give in a writtin legal notice i can have everything i am paying for back in 30 day guarantee the salesman dint like he said i had 10 days i respond by saying the mail sytem itslef wont let me have in that time so after stalling he got his manager to put it in writing *i got untill 8-01-2010 to send everything back and get my money back*





> i belong to intervel internationl gold they got tons of places to stay at so i can use my time share weeks for exchange for them..... and look forward in staying places i never dream of



You have received a lot of good advice here, but it appears that you are not taking advantage of it.

The timeshare you bought is not going to have very good trading power with Interval, because, 1) it's an off-season week, and 2) it is not a highly rated resort, so there isn't much demand for it.  That means that you will only be able to trade into timeshares with similar value, because your timeshare does not have the trading power to trade into "dream" places.  

*Again, if you can still rescind, you should!*


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 14, 2010)

*Buy Timeshares Resale.  Save Thousands Of Dollars.*




STEVENCHADG said:


> what is the best time share to buy


Buy resale. 

Everything else is details. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## spiceycat (Jul 25, 2010)

never buy from Westgate - never.

I was a owner and they were awfully to deal with - get out of your contract NOW>

since my south africia is getting out of the timeshare business - looking myself for another fairly cheap one with low maintence (can only have one high maintence and that will always be Disney)
but this time would probably go with one in the US. of course Us timeshares are not know for low maintence fees


----------



## float (Nov 28, 2010)

_Ads may not be placed in this forum.  Place ads in the TUG Marketplace or Bargain Deals_


----------



## frank808 (Nov 29, 2010)

My advice is buy where you like to stay and in your price range maintenance fee wise.  You can get cheap, but if you hate the resort you will not have a good stay.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 30, 2010)

Please note that this thread is from July.


----------

